# Any young mums in london?



## Sharn

Hi im 17 with a 1 month old ,looking for mums in London? :D


----------



## ohdessy

Hey, I'm Jade, 20 and my boy is 5 weeks old. I'm in south London. How is your lo doing?


----------



## ElzElla

Hi guys, I'm 20 with a 6 month old in South London.. How are you both finding motherhood? x


----------



## hayley94

Hi I'm hayley 19 from Windsor area got a little boy Harry l


----------

